# Frog ID



## jessieJEALOUSY (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, so i was just at my dads, and as we were leaving he found this gorgeous little brown frog in his garbage bin >_>
i sat out in the rain for a bit till my hands were wet i scooped him up and popped him into the garden, i kinda thought the bin wasnt the healthiest place for him.

anyway i was curious as to what sp. he was.
i live in campbelltown NSW
i did get some pictures, but they are very clear. he was brown in colour, with yellow, almost leopard strips on his back legs (these arent visible in the picture), he also had cross pattern on his eyes, like a goat and a cat haha.
anyway, ill post the pictures if people think it may help.
Oh also, i was fairly certain we had used a frog like this during a practical at tafe, and the one we handled was apparently poisonous, so i was my hands pretty thoroughly afterwards just incase.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2010)

you had a poisonous frog at tafe?????


----------



## sandswimmer (Oct 24, 2010)

peron's tree frog (Litoria peroni)


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks sandswimmer,
and donks yeh we did, he wasnt deadly or anything, but i really dont know why he brought it in, eh, i spose it was just the right size for us to hold, and sorta thumped it in ab9out how not all things that are pretty are friendly lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds like sandswimmer called it.

Did it look like this? If so, then Peron's it is. Pretty common & getting pretty active now.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 24, 2010)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> ...gorgeous little brown frog...i live in campbelltown NSW
> i did get some pictures, but they are very clear. he was brown in colour, with yellow, almost leopard strips on his back legs (these arent visible in the picture), he also had cross pattern on his eyes, like a goat and a cat haha.
> anyway, ill post the pictures if people think it may help.
> ...


Although we don't have much to go on, _Litoria peronii_ sounds like a likely contender. 
Check this link out: http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/peroni/

I think it will definitely help us ID which species it is if you post the pics here.


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 24, 2010)

with the cross in its eyes, would it be a pobblebonk?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 24, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> with the cross in its eyes, would it be a pobblebonk?


 
I get where you're coming from, but I doubt they'd be cutting up pobblebonks at TAFE?!?


----------



## sandswimmer (Oct 24, 2010)

Pobblebonks don't have a cross-shaped iris. Peron's and Tyler's tree frogs (Litoria tyleri) are the only species in the Litoria genus with a cross-shaped iris...are they the only two species in Australia?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2010)

marsh frog ?


----------



## sandswimmer (Oct 24, 2010)

richoman_3 said:


> marsh frog ?


 
*sigh*


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 27, 2010)

She has described a L.peroni


----------

